# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  لطفا به این دوست گرامی راجع به مشکلات درسشون کمک کنین با تشکر:)

## TAT

با سلام :Yahoo (1): 

لطفا هر کمکی از دستتون بر می آید دریغ نکنین با تشکر :Yahoo (1): 

@Fatyma.mlhnsb

لطفا ایشونو تگ کنین اگر مایل به پاسخ گویی هستین---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بچه ها من دارم دیوونه میشم ....شما کجا درس میخونین؟اتاق جدا دارین؟؟؟ من پارسال اتاق جدا داشتم ولی امسال بنا به دلایلی نشد....قراره خودم و آبجیم تو اتاق داداشام بدرسیم بعد این داداشم هی میاد و میره هی حرف میزنه شوخی میکنه و مسخره بازی در میاره اومده تبلتو برداشته ازمون فیلم میگیره نقل گذاشته تو دهنش و صدا ی چالاپ چولوپ و اینا در میاره ینی از صب 20 بار نه 30 بار شایدم بیشتر اومده تو اتاق از اونطرف مامانم و آبجیام و اون یکی داداشمم چن بار به بهانه های مختلف اومدن از یه طرفم دو سه دفه برق اتاق رفت نمیدونم چرا امیدوارم از مسخره بازیای داداچ نباشه...پاک دیوونه شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم....رفتم کللی دعوا راه انداختم ک شما خیلی میاین و من نمیتونم درس بخونم پارسال ک شرایطم اونقد خوب بود شاید تو کل یه سال فقط 10 دفه کسی اومده باشه تو اتاقم وضعم اون بود امسالو نمیدونم چی میشه ...تازه قراره با آبجیمم تو یه اتاق بدرسیم ولی پارسال تنها بودم بنظرم بهتر بود....بچه ها چیکار کنم میترسم آیندم تباه بشه کتابخونه هم نمیشه رفتنگین بروکتابخونه.....دارم دیوونه میشم کل روزوپای کتاب بودم ولی 2 ساعت مفیدم نشد ..آبجیمم یه ساعتی اومد تو اتاقم وگفت حرف نمیزنم میدونه دوس ندارم ولی میاد سال کنکور خودشو یادش رفته.....بچه ها چیکار کنم از دست خونوادم خیییلییی دوسشون دارم ولی از دستشون خیلی کلافه شدم اونا هم فک میکننمن زیادی حساسم...میگن زیادی حساسی بهم...عایا من زیادی حساسم بنظرتون؟یه دونه اتاق دیگه هم داریم توخونه ولی اونجا کولر ندارهوضع مالی خونواده هم خوب نیست فعلن گفتن صب کن میخریم....بنظرتون یه پنکه دیواریی چیزی بگیرم به اون اتاق نقل مکان کنم ....ولی گرمه آخهبا اونش چجوری کنار بیام....ولی یه روز از صب تا ظهر رفتم اونجا یه خورده گرم بود ولی خبب خیلی خوندنم با کیفیت تر از امروز بود...شیکار کنم شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟؟مثلنم هدفم دندونپزشکیه دختر باهوش و زرنگیم هستم ....الان میگم کاش امسال همون پرستاری رومیرفتم نمیموندم بخاطر دندون با این وضعیتم آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هم قبول نمیشممممم.....
میخواستم تاپیک بزنم ولی نشد گفتم اینجا بگم.

@Fatyma.mlhnsb

لطفا ایشونو تگ کنین اگر مایل به پاسخ گویی هستین

----------


## Egotist

> بچه ها من دارم دیوونه میشم ...


چرا رنگ هارو میریزی تو پستا؟

ولیک ما هم دیوونه کردی

اول فک کردم 2-3نفرن دارن صحبت میکنن :/

خلاصه نفهمیدم موضوع چیه

ولی خوب همش حاشیه اس بخوای درست میشه

----------


## Aminsa

> چرا رنگ هارو میریزی تو پستا؟
> 
> ولیک ما هم دیوونه کردی
> 
> اول فک کردم 2-3نفرن دارن صحبت میکنن :/
> 
> خلاصه نفهمیدم موضوع چیه
> 
> ولی خوب همش حاشیه اس بخوای درست میشه


جواب کاملی بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

واقعا فشار درسا يه طرف
وضع ناجور خونواده يه طرف
من ديگه موندم انتظاراي بيجاشون رو كجاي دلم بذارم!!!!
بابام تو اخبار ديده رتبه ي1 غذاشو ميذاشتن دم اتاقش تا بخوره وبعدم سريع بخونه بعد به منم همين حرفُ ميزنه
ميگم پدر من يه حرفي بزن بگنجه!!!
خود شما روزي1000دفه منو از اتاق بيرون نمياري كه بيا برو برام آب بيار؟!
بيا ببين اين قرصِ مال كودوم شركت داروسازيِ
تاريخ انقضاي اين قرصه رو *براي بار هزارم* برام بخون(تاكيدم ميكنم بار هزارم)
از صداي تلويزيون و ساير موارد كه قابل عرض نيست هم كه نگم براتون
هيچي ديگه قانع شد گفت حالا از اين به بعد كمتر ازت كار ميكشيم :Yahoo (21): 
______
ولي خب همه ي اينا به كنار
از مني كه چن سالِ با اين مشكل دست و پنجه نرم ميكنم داشته باش كه بايد با اين شرايط سازگار بشي و خودتو با اين شرايط وفق بدي چون در نهايت تويي كه ضرر ميكني و نميتوني بگي تقصير اينه يا تقصير اونه!
مثلا من امسال از ايرپلاگ(ear plug)استفاده ميكنم راحت ترم هر چند كه يكم گوشامو اذيت ميكنه و چن تا عيب ريز ديگه هم داره ولي خب...
بايد بگذره!

----------


## maryam23

اون اتاق همیشه که گرم نیست فوقش دو ماه شهریور  و مهر گرم  و از اون طرف ایشون که تو کتابخونه نمیتونه بخونه یعنی جای شلوغ تمرکز نداره؟ پس چجوری میخواد آزمون های آزمایشی کلم چی رو بده؟ شاید سر آزمون اصلی چند نفر اونجا برن و بیان و حرف بزنن اون موقع چی؟

----------


## maryam23

> واقعا فشار درسا يه طرف
> وضع ناجور خونواده يه طرف
> من ديگه موندم انتظاراي بيجاشون رو كجاي دلم بذارم!!!!
> بابام تو اخبار ديده رتبه ي1 غذاشو ميذاشتن دم اتاقش تا بخوره وبعدم سريع بخونه بعد به منم همين حرفُ ميزنه
> ميگم پدر من يه حرفي بزن بگنجه!!!
> خود شما روزي1000دفه منو از اتاق بيرون نمياري كه بيا برو برام آب بيار؟!
> بيا ببين اين قرصِ مال كودوم شركت داروسازيِ
> تاريخ انقضاي اين قرصه رو *براي بار هزارم* برام بخون(تاكيدم ميكنم بار هزارم)
> از صداي تلويزيون و ساير موارد كه قابل عرض نيست هم كه نگم براتون
> ...


من رو یاد وضعیت زندانیان میندازه با این تفاوت که زندانی حداقل بیرون میاد هوا بخوره تفریح کنه ولی رتبه یک احتمالا از همین ها هم محروم.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> من رو یاد وضعیت زندانیان میندازه با این تفاوت که زندانی حداقل بیرون میاد هوا بخوره تفریح کنه ولی رتبه یک احتمالا از همین ها هم محروم.


آره از نظر من يه كنكوري بايد با1فضاي آروم و عادي روبه رو باشه
جوري كه اين كنكور براش غول نشه
ازش نترسِ
ولي نه تا اين حد كه بيخيالش هم بشه
الان من دو دقه پاي سيستم ميشينم ميگن بيا امسالتم ميشه مثل سال(اي)قبلت
ولي چرا وقتي ميبينن ميخونم بهم نميگن مثلا آفرين ايشاا... كه موفق بشي
قطعا من بهش نياز ندارمااا ولي خب ميگم آرامشمونو بهم نزنن
به وقتش تلنگر بزنن
ولي تلنگر!!!!!
نه گوشه و كنايه!!!
نه مقايسه با فلان و بهمان!!!

----------


## ahmadsh

> واقعا فشار درسا يه طرف
> وضع ناجور خونواده يه طرف
> من ديگه موندم انتظاراي بيجاشون رو كجاي دلم بذارم!!!!
> بابام تو اخبار ديده رتبه ي1 غذاشو ميذاشتن دم اتاقش تا بخوره وبعدم سريع بخونه بعد به منم همين حرفُ ميزنه
> ميگم پدر من يه حرفي بزن بگنجه!!!
> خود شما روزي1000دفه منو از اتاق بيرون نمياري كه بيا برو برام آب بيار؟!
> بيا ببين اين قرصِ مال كودوم شركت داروسازيِ
> تاريخ انقضاي اين قرصه رو *براي بار هزارم* برام بخون(تاكيدم ميكنم بار هزارم)
> از صداي تلويزيون و ساير موارد كه قابل عرض نيست هم كه نگم براتون
> ...


منم وضعیتم تا سال سوم دبیرستان مشابه همین بود ( حتی بعضی وقتا بابام مخالف درس خوندن بود  :Yahoo (117):  ) ... سال کنکور یه کم بهتر شد ... ماه آخر بابام خودش می گفت این یه ماه کاری باهات ندارم که اگر کنکورت رو خراب کردی نندازی گردن من  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
شما هم نگران نباشین ... کم کم درست میشه ... فقط سعی کنین این موضوع باعث دوری شما از درس نشه چون آخرش مثل من حسرت هر روز از دست رفته رو میخورین ...  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> منم وضعیتم تا سال سوم دبیرستان مشابه همین بود ( حتی بعضی وقتا بابام مخالف درس خوندن بود  ) ... سال کنکور یه کم بهتر شد ... ماه آخر بابام خودش می گفت این یه ماه کاری باهات ندارم که اگر کنکورت رو خراب کردی نندازی گردن من 
> شما هم نگران نباشین ... کم کم درست میشه ... فقط سعی کنین این موضوع باعث دوری شما از درس نشه چون آخرش مثل من حسرت هر روز از دست رفته رو میخورین ...


خيلي حال زاري دارم نه!؟خخخخخ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (112): 
بااااو بيخيال من خودم اومدم نميدونم تات يا اوني كه منشن كرده رو دلداري بدم(:دي آخه منم واقعا نفهميدم طرف حساب كيه فقط ديدم از حال خودم دور نيست چند خطي نوشتم)
ولي خودم بيشتر دلداري گرفتم
تچكر از شوما

----------


## TAT

بابا طرف به خدا واضحه

کاربری هستن که منشن شدن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## javad12

@Fatyma.mlhnsb

سلام..

باید اشاره کنم مورد داشتیم اصلاً اتاق نداشته توی گوشه هال رو به دیوار درس خونده .. ( حالا بقیش بماند ! )

میدونم شرایط سختیه ولی اگه عاشق هدفت باشی اینا به هیچ وجه اهمیت نداره ..

بخاطر هدفت باید با گرمای اتاق کنار بیای..

موفق باشی

----------


## hony1996

*تو شهر ما یکی بود 93 دورقمی اورد اومده بود کلاس ما یکم راهنماییمون کنه میگفت هدفم انقدر برام مهم بود وقتی عید که من اون سالش کنکور داشتم کل فامیل اومدن خونه ما یه هفته بمونن همشو رفتم پشت بوم درس خوندم با اینکه افتاب میزد فرق سرم از گرما میپختم ولی هدفم مهمتر از پختن اون لحظم بود. من با این جمله یه هفته تو فکر اراده فوق العادش بودم. اینا همش بهانس اگه بخوای تو هر شرایطی میشه*

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط TAT


با سلام

لطفا هر کمکی از دستتون بر می آید دریغ نکنین با تشکر

@Fatyma.mlhnsb

لطفا ایشونو تگ کنین اگر مایل به پاسخ گویی هستین---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بچه ها من دارم دیوونه میشم ....شما کجا درس میخونین؟اتاق جدا دارین؟؟؟ من پارسال اتاق جدا داشتم ولی امسال بنا به دلایلی نشد....قراره خودم و آبجیم تو اتاق داداشام بدرسیم بعد این داداشم هی میاد و میره هی حرف میزنه شوخی میکنه و مسخره بازی در میاره اومده تبلتو برداشته ازمون فیلم میگیره نقل گذاشته تو دهنش و صدا ی چالاپ چولوپ و اینا در میاره ینی از صب 20 بار نه 30 بار شایدم بیشتر اومده تو اتاق از اونطرف مامانم و آبجیام و اون یکی داداشمم چن بار به بهانه های مختلف اومدن از یه طرفم دو سه دفه برق اتاق رفت نمیدونم چرا امیدوارم از مسخره بازیای داداچ نباشه...پاک دیوونه شدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم....رفتم کللی دعوا راه انداختم ک شما خیلی میاین و من نمیتونم درس بخونم پارسال ک شرایطم اونقد خوب بود شاید تو کل یه سال فقط 10 دفه کسی اومده باشه تو اتاقم وضعم اون بود امسالو نمیدونم چی میشه ...تازه قراره با آبجیمم تو یه اتاق بدرسیم ولی پارسال تنها بودم بنظرم بهتر بود....بچه ها چیکار کنم میترسم آیندم تباه بشه کتابخونه هم نمیشه رفتنگین بروکتابخونه.....دارم دیوونه میشم کل روزوپای کتاب بودم ولی 2 ساعت مفیدم نشد ..آبجیمم یه ساعتی اومد تو اتاقم وگفت حرف نمیزنم میدونه دوس ندارم ولی میاد سال کنکور خودشو یادش رفته.....بچه ها چیکار کنم از دست خونوادم خیییلییی دوسشون دارم ولی از دستشون خیلی کلافه شدم اونا هم فک میکننمن زیادی حساسم...میگن زیادی حساسی بهم...عایا من زیادی حساسم بنظرتون؟یه دونه اتاق دیگه هم داریم توخونه ولی اونجا کولر ندارهوضع مالی خونواده هم خوب نیست فعلن گفتن صب کن میخریم....بنظرتون یه پنکه دیواریی چیزی بگیرم به اون اتاق نقل مکان کنم ....ولی گرمه آخهبا اونش چجوری کنار بیام....ولی یه روز از صب تا ظهر رفتم اونجا یه خورده گرم بود ولی خبب خیلی خوندنم با کیفیت تر از امروز بود...شیکار کنم شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟؟مثلنم هدفم دندونپزشکیه دختر باهوش و زرنگیم هستم ....الان میگم کاش امسال همون پرستاری رومیرفتم نمیموندم بخاطر دندون با این وضعیتم آبیاری گیاهان دریایی هم قبول نمیشممممم.....
میخواستم تاپیک بزنم ولی نشد گفتم اینجا بگم.

@Fatyma.mlhnsb

لطفا ایشونو تگ کنین اگر مایل به پاسخ گویی هستین


ایشالا ببینن این جوابو..
دوست عزیز من امسال کنکور دادم اتاق خودم خیلی سر و صدا بود خیلی..
ولی میرفتم طبقه بالای خونمون اونجا کولر نداشت پنجره اش هم به دلایلی باز نمیکردم با زبون روزه فقط ی بطری یخ از فریزر میاوردم میزاشتم زمین کف پامو میذاشتم روش چون اعصاب کل بدن به کف پا وصله باور کنین
اونجوری درس میخوندم...حالا شما زیر باد کولر یکمی با صدا  بجنگ
 تازه من  روزه بودم....پس دوست عزیز لوس شدن ممممممممممممممممممممممنوع
امید وارم ناراحت نشی.._

----------


## Saeed79

> واقعا فشار درسا يه طرف
> وضع ناجور خونواده يه طرف
> من ديگه موندم انتظاراي بيجاشون رو كجاي دلم بذارم!!!!
> بابام تو اخبار ديده رتبه ي1 غذاشو ميذاشتن دم اتاقش تا بخوره وبعدم سريع بخونه بعد به منم همين حرفُ ميزنه
> ميگم پدر من يه حرفي بزن بگنجه!!!
> خود شما روزي1000دفه منو از اتاق بيرون نمياري كه بيا برو برام آب بيار؟!
> بيا ببين اين قرصِ مال كودوم شركت داروسازيِ
> تاريخ انقضاي اين قرصه رو *براي بار هزارم* برام بخون(تاكيدم ميكنم بار هزارم)
> از صداي تلويزيون و ساير موارد كه قابل عرض نيست هم كه نگم براتون
> ...


محمد همه این مشکل رو دارن ! اشتباه من و شما اینه که فک میکنیم اونایی که یه رشته خوب رفتن پدر و مادرشون صبح تا شب قربون صدقشون میرفتن و 24 ساعت بهشون انگیزه میدادن !
شما به اقای حسین بصیر فکر کن که سال سوم ! پدرشون رو متاسفانه از دست دادن و رتبه ی 3 ریاضی شدن ! همون موقعه غیر ممکنه به خاطر حداقل وجود پدرتون خدارو صد هزار مرتبه شکر نکنید !
مثلا من پارسال که تراز هام 6000 یا یکم بالاتر یا پایین تر بود ... هر دفعه بعد آزمون پدرم میگفت برو تو سایت کانون و درصداتو بیار و میوردم و میگفت خاک بر سرت و 2 سال دیگه مثه فلانی میخوای بری فلان دانشگاه ازاد و یه رشته ی آشغال تر از دانشگاه قبول شی و ... (البته این جنگ و دعوا بین من و برادرم و پدرم کل روز جمعه بود هر 2 هفته هم همین بود)
ولی الان که 2 تا ازمون ـه نشستم خوندم و ترازم 7000 و خورده ای شده و میگم بهش درصدام 3 برابر پارسال شده و ... میگه خیلی خوبه با همین شیب بری 2 سال دیگه میتونی دانشگاه قبول شی . والسلام ! همین !
من پدرم از عمم شنیده که فلان دکتر پسرش که پزشکی قبول شده غذاش رو هم سر میزش میخورده ! میگه ببین یاد بگیر !
یا میگه تا شما دوتا از شدت درسخوندن پوست استخون نشید و رنگتون زرد نشه و هزار درد و مرض دیگه نگیرید معلومه درس نمیخونید ( بهش گفتم پدر من کی رو دیدی که با درس خوندن لاغر شه ! ...)
جواب من و شما 2 تا جملس !
اول اینکه من این مشکل و دارم شمام داری و پسر حج حسن سر کوچه هم داره و همه ی این کنکوری ها این مشکل رو دارن ! چرا ؟ جوابش معلومه فکر نکنم باید بگم  :Yahoo (1): 
دوم اینکه از دید مثبت نگاه کن مثلا چقدر پدرم به فکر منه که اینقدر میگه بشین پادرس و اینده ی من واسش چقدر مهمه و ...




> من رو یاد وضعیت زندانیان میندازه با این تفاوت که زندانی حداقل بیرون میاد هوا بخوره تفریح کنه ولی رتبه یک احتمالا از همین ها هم محروم.


شما مطمئن باش رتبه ی 1 لذتی از درس خوندن میبره که من شما توی هیچ زمانی از زندگیمون نمیبریم ! واسه من و شما اونجا مثه جهنم و زندان ـه ! اسمش رو هم نمیشه گذاشت محروم شدن از تفریح و ... که معلومه چرا من توضیح نمیدم



> آره از نظر من يه كنكوري بايد با1فضاي آروم و عادي روبه رو باشه
> جوري كه اين كنكور براش غول نشه
> ازش نترسِ
> ولي نه تا اين حد كه بيخيالش هم بشه
> الان من دو دقه پاي سيستم ميشينم ميگن بيا امسالتم ميشه مثل سال(اي)قبلت
> ولي چرا وقتي ميبينن ميخونم بهم نميگن مثلا آفرين ايشاا... كه موفق بشي
> قطعا من بهش نياز ندارمااا ولي خب ميگم آرامشمونو بهم نزنن
> به وقتش تلنگر بزنن
> ولي تلنگر!!!!!
> ...


من الانی که 24 ساعت پدر و مادرم گیر میدن بشین پا درست , نمیخونم  :Yahoo (76):  دیگه وای به حال اون موقعی که کسی کاری به من نداشته باشه !
شمام مثه من فکر کن حله  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nodetboy

> واقعا فشار درسا يه طرف
> وضع ناجور خونواده يه طرف
> من ديگه موندم انتظاراي بيجاشون رو كجاي دلم بذارم!!!!
> بابام تو اخبار ديده رتبه ي1 غذاشو ميذاشتن دم اتاقش تا بخوره وبعدم سريع بخونه بعد به منم همين حرفُ ميزنه
> ميگم پدر من يه حرفي بزن بگنجه!!!
> خود شما روزي1000دفه منو از اتاق بيرون نمياري كه بيا برو برام آب بيار؟!
> بيا ببين اين قرصِ مال كودوم شركت داروسازيِ
> تاريخ انقضاي اين قرصه رو *براي بار هزارم* برام بخون(تاكيدم ميكنم بار هزارم)
> از صداي تلويزيون و ساير موارد كه قابل عرض نيست هم كه نگم براتون
> ...


سعی کنید شرایط مناسبو خودتون‌بسازید،درضمن اکثر رتبه برترها اونطوری که شما میگین نیستن،حداقل اونایی که من میشناسم اینطوری نیستن
من تو سال کنکورم از تعمیرکاری شیرالات خونه دخالت داشتم،تا خرید خونه و...
هیچ چیزی بهونه نمیشه که شما موفق نشید
امروز تو جشن قلمچی از زندگی یه سری رتبه برترا فیلمایی پخش کردن ،فقط مونده بودم چطوری اینا تو این شرایط تک رقمی شدن

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سعی کنید شرایط مناسبو خودتون‌بسازید،درضمن اکثر رتبه برترها اونطوری که شما میگین نیستن،حداقل اونایی که من میشناسم اینطوری نیستن
> من تو سال کنکورم از تعمیرکاری شیرالات خونه دخالت داشتم،تا خرید خونه و...
> هیچ چیزی بهونه نمیشه که شما موفق نشید
> امروز تو جشن قلمچی از زندگی یه سری رتبه برترا فیلمایی پخش کردن ،فقط مونده بودم چطوری اینا تو این شرایط تک رقمی شدن


حرف خودمم دقيقا همين بودااا
خودمم اينو تاييد نميكنم كه رتبه هاي برتر مرفه بي غمن!حرف من نشون دادن و برجسته كردن اون حرف بي ارزش اخبار نبود!چون هر كسي شرايط متفاوت وخاص خودش رو داره
خودم ميشناسم رتبه ي 2رقمي اي كه شرايط فوق العاده سختي داشته جوري كه خود من نميتونم تصورشو كنم ولي تونسته و رسيده به چيزي كه ميخواسته!
حرفم اين بود "كه خونواده حرف از حمايت ميزنن ولي در واقع خيلي اوقات اين حمايتِ نيست!واسه همين بايد خودمون رو با شرايط موجود وفق بديم و جلو بريم!"

----------


## ftm_mlh

کی این تاپیکو زدددد :Yahoo (20): ....ولی بازم مرسی.......بچه ها من مشکلم خیلی کمتر شده ینی یکی دو روز اول ک رفتم اتاق داداشم بدرسم این وضعیت بود و هی بقیه میومدن تو اتاقو اینا و حرف میزدن و شوخی و.... کللن هر کاری ولی من رفتم باهاشون حرف زدم ینی حرف ک ن دعوا گفتم اگ شما دو دیقه یه بار بیاین ک من رتبه م از پارسال ک شرایطم اونقد خوب بوددد بدتر میشه پس چرا موندم پشت کنکور یه خورده خودمو زدم به مظلومی و موش شدم :Yahoo (20): گریه هم کردممم :Yahoo (21): ......گفتن تا 10 رز دیگه واسه اتاقم کولر میگیرن من و آبجیم بری اونجا بدرسیم...از وقتی باهاشون حرف زدم دیگه بیشتر مراعات میکنن و حواسشون هست ......ایر پلاگم گرفتم میزنم به گوشم صدا بقیه رو کمتر بشنوم ...بعد به خودم میگم بزار بیان و برن چی میشه مگه فرض میکنم اینا عین مراقبای سر آزمون یا کنکورن و بیشتر تمرکزو تمرین میکنم واسه اون موقه.....فقط یه ماه باید تحمل کنم بعدش اتاق خودمو خواه داشت اونجا دیگه نمیان اصلن.....الان دیگ فقط کاری داشته باشن میان حرفم نمیزنن ینی خواستن باهام حرف بزننم من جوابشونو نمیدم انگار ک هیچکس نیست خودشون میفهمن میرن :Yahoo (23): .....ینی سعی میکنم تمرکز کنم و اونموقه کسی یا چیزی جز کتاب توجهمو جلب نکنه و حساسیتمو کمتر کردم.......و مررررسی از همه ک جواب دادن  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> کی این تاپیکو زدددد....ولی بازم مرسی.......بچه ها من مشکلم خیلی کمتر شده ینی یکی دو روز اول ک رفتم اتاق داداشم بدرسم این وضعیت بود و هی بقیه میومدن تو اتاقو اینا و حرف میزدن و شوخی و.... کللن هر کاری ولی من رفتم باهاشون حرف زدم ینی حرف ک ن دعوا گفتم اگ شما دو دیقه یه بار بیاین ک من رتبه م از پارسال ک شرایطم اونقد خوب بوددد بدتر میشه پس چرا موندم پشت کنکور یه خورده خودمو زدم به مظلومی و موش شدمگریه هم کردممم......گفتن تا 10 رز دیگه واسه اتاقم کولر میگیرن من و آبجیم بری اونجا بدرسیم...از وقتی باهاشون حرف زدم دیگه بیشتر مراعات میکنن و حواسشون هست ......ایر پلاگم گرفتم میزنم به گوشم صدا بقیه رو کمتر بشنوم ...بعد به خودم میگم بزار بیان و برن چی میشه مگه فرض میکنم اینا عین مراقبای سر آزمون یا کنکورن و بیشتر تمرکزو تمرین میکنم واسه اون موقه.....فقط یه ماه باید تحمل کنم بعدش اتاق خودمو خواه داشت اونجا دیگه نمیان اصلن.....الان دیگ فقط کاری داشته باشن میان حرفم نمیزنن ینی خواستن باهام حرف بزننم من جوابشونو نمیدم انگار ک هیچکس نیست خودشون میفهمن میرن.....ینی سعی میکنم تمرکز کنم و اونموقه کسی یا چیزی جز کتاب توجهمو جلب نکنه و حساسیتمو کمتر کردم.......و مررررسی از همه ک جواب دادن


پس بيراه هم نبوده اينجا خيليا به من دلداري دادن و راهكار ارائه دادن :Yahoo (4): 
يه جورايي متوجه شدن كه مشكل شوما حل شده:دي
موفق باشيد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ftm_mlh

> خيلي حال زاري دارم نه!؟خخخخخ
> بااااو بيخيال من خودم اومدم نميدونم تات يا اوني كه منشن كرده رو دلداري بدم(:دي آخه منم واقعا نفهميدم طرف حساب كيه فقط ديدم از حال خودم دور نيست چند خطي نوشتم)
> ولي خودم بيشتر دلداري گرفتم
> تچكر از شوما


  واقعن چرا همه دارن به شما دلداری میدن تاپیک واس ماست :Yahoo (23): ...............ینی یاد اونایی افتادم که میرین باهاشون درد و دل میکنی و از بدبختیاتون میگین ینی هر کاری میکنن بهتون ثابت کنن از شما بدبخت ترن :Yahoo (20): ..........

----------


## Hamedzr

سلام بر دختر باهوش و زرنگ  :Yahoo (76): 
یه کی رو میشناختم توی اتاق 3*3 درس میخوند تو روستای خودمون . زمانی که کولر اصن معنی نداشت و رتبه یک حقوق کارشناسی ارشد شد .

----------


## ftm_mlh

> اون اتاق همیشه که گرم نیست فوقش دو ماه شهریور  و مهر گرم  و از اون طرف ایشون که تو کتابخونه نمیتونه بخونه یعنی جای شلوغ تمرکز نداره؟ پس چجوری میخواد آزمون های آزمایشی کلم چی رو بده؟ شاید سر آزمون اصلی چند نفر اونجا برن و بیان و حرف بزنن اون موقع چی؟


عزیزم من اهل قشمم اینجا از 12 ماه سال 9 ماهشو واقعن نیازه کوار ینی بدون کولر نمیشه زندگی کرد بخدا....حالا اون مشکلم قراره حل بشه و مامانم اینا قول دادن حداکثر تا یه ماه دیگه جورش کنن....کتابخونه رو گفتم نمیشه چون راهش دوره بحث تمرکز نیست .....بخدااا شرایطم عین آزمون و کنکور نبوددد ینی خیلی خیلی بدتر آزمون میری ک آرومه فقط مراقبا بعضی وقتا از جلوت رد میشن یا یه کوچولو حرف میزنن...شراط من سخت تر بود ینی زیاد تو اتاقم رفت و آمد بود هر 5 دیقه یه بار در باز مشد یکی میومد دره هم بد صدایی داشت :Yahoo (23): ...بعدش فقط رفت وآمد ساده هم نبود هی حرف میزدن و شوخی و مسخره بازی و اینا ینی واقع نمیشد تمرکز کرد تو اون شرایط..ینی مطمعنم رتبه ی یکم همچین شرایطی داشت با اون هوشش رتبه ی 10هزارم نمیشد چی گفتم........ولی با خانوادم خیلی جدی حرف زدم و الان اوضام خیلی خیلی فرق کرده و بهتر شده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ftm_mlh

> سلام بر دختر باهوش و زرنگ 
> یه کی رو میشناختم توی اتاق 3*3 درس میخوند تو روستای خودمون . زمانی که کولر اصن معنی نداشت و رتبه یک حقوق کارشناسی ارشد شد .


دختر باهوش و زرنگ تیکه بود  :Yahoo (4): ............گفت ما جنوبی ایم و بدون کولر نمشه زندگی کرد ........خدایا منو بکش هزار دفه گفتم اینو :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ftm_mlh

> پس بيراه هم نبوده اينجا خيليا به من دلداري دادن و راهكار ارائه دادن
> يه جورايي متوجه شدن كه مشكل شوما حل شده:دي
> موفق باشيد


خخخخ آره ....شما هم اگ یه دفه با خونوادتون خیلی جدی حرف بزنین مطمعنم مشکلتون حل میشه......امیدوارم شمام موفق باشین دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

ببينيد من نمي دونم كدوم شهر هستيد، اما تو تهران پانسيون ها و كمپ هاي مطالعاتي خوبي هست ضمن اينكه ميگيم كتاب خونه  :Yahoo (1):  اصلا چرا نگيم؟! خيلي هم خوبه. پاي ثابت دانشجوهاي پزشكي كتاب خونس. اتفاقا خيلي هم خوبه.
به نظرم خودتونو درگير مشكل نكنيد،
براش راه حل پيدا كنيد.

----------


## ftm_mlh

مشکل من حل شده ......اگ بشه تاپیکو ببندین خوب میشه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## TAT

@Tia

لطفا تایپیک بسته شود ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------

